# Fuel/water separator needed?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've run quite a few outboards with portable tanks and no separators.
However, I have a gas station I can trust to provide me with quality fuel,
I keep my boat stored inside the garage and I kept the fuel tank under a deck
or baffled to prevent water ending up atop the tank or vent so as to prevent
water intrusion into the system. Easy to make a baffle and it will keep
your fuel dry. This one has been tested for several years. No water contamination
or phase separation, even though I'm using E-10 fuel.

Fill and Vent Cover


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

As Brett said...debris in the tank is put there from the dirty tank at the station. 

When I used to fill up at one particular station I would have issues every single time and I fell for the additive propaganda. All along it was just a gas station who did not care they were pumping crap into customers tanks.

Find a station with clean tanks and your issues should end unless the vent gets flooded with water and allows water in the tank.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Part of the problem is my boat is parked outside and the rains have been relentless as of late. I could really use the space where the current tank is bolted to the deck, so going to a portable tank works good for me. The bonus is I would be able to take the tank out of the boat at the end of the day and store it in my garage. I have a fuel/water seperator installed on the current setup. I simply want to try and simplify the set up. I rec 90, e-free gas.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Put one on. Only 20$ and can save a lot of carb cleanings and extra $ having to be spent.


----------

